
'Moonshine' sheds light on elliptic curves - c517402
https://m.phys.org/news/2017-09-math-doughnuts-moonshine-elliptic.html
======
c517402
Does anyone know if these pariah groups could make elliptic curve cryptography
easier to crack?

